# Fehlermeldung bei Firefox: Error: Couldn´t send the Request



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (10. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,
bekomme seit kurzem immer die Meldung:" Error: Couldn´t send the Request" wenn ich den Firefox starte oder ein enues fenster öffne, nicht bei einem neuen Tab.
Kent eienr das Problem?

Viele Grüße


----------



## cameeel (10. Oktober 2006)

Hast du als Startseite eventuell eine Website die versucht ein XML Request zu senden, der nicht klappt?
Wechsel mal die Startseite und guck ob das Problem immernoch besteht.

cAm3eel.


----------

